# Colby bloodline stafford terrier



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

We all know that the amstaff were breed by looks but they come from game bloodlines. This is Colby's Primo. He was one of the first amstaffs.










who could delete gameness from these dogs if they are bred with another amstaff? Maybe a forum member has a good idea because I dont.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know how to 'delete' it, but when it come to gameness it has to be discovered and possibly just stayed dormant within the amstaff's, and since they didn't do the same activities with them as the "game ones" it was inevitable for the gameness to go away.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Years of breeding for a specific look and not a mentality has toned it down. You could still find a game dog out of pure Amstaff stock, but the percentages are WAY lower. Now the Game APBT , finding a dog built like an Amstaff is possible, but again the percentages are way lower. You get what you breed for over time and that's the key word. We are going on a 75 years of breeding for show and getting further away from gameness.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to agree with prior responses... As the lines split (AmStaff = those who did not want the association with the [] and APBT=those who respected what the breed was for) those who wanted the look (and possibly a different mentality) definitely bred away from the original purpose by breeding for the looks they wanted in the ring.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

game is A genetic predisposition.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

when to game dogs are breed how many or if any of the pups will be game or is it pure luck and you just never know what your gonna get


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think its deleted, I am a firm believer that any am staff, APBT, or bully can show DA at any time. These dogs were bred for way to long to expect it to be completely gone, and every owner should be aware, and prepared for it to happen.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> I don't think its deleted, I am a firm believer that any am staff, APBT, or bully can show DA at any time. These dogs were bred for way to long to expect it to be completely gone, and every owner should be aware, and prepared for it to happen.


Although I agree that any bully owner should be aware, DA and "game" are not the same...

DA= not getting along well with other dogs (some or all)

Game= the heart the not only hate the other dog but rip its heart and still get up to get some love from his master...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that if you breed for looks only then you breed away from gameness. You breed for a solid stocky look over a lean wirey looking dog. But I can tell you that I know of one am staff that had heart. She was very determined. She looked like an Am Staff ut had heart like a APBT. I don't know about others but I'm sure that if I were breeding for the show ring I would pick the lazier dogs that conformed to the standard over the hyper ones.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

In order for gameness to continue within the breed one must be selectively breeding for and testing for gameness. The only way to test for gameness is by putting the dog in the box. After so many generations of untested and (unproven) dogs and breeding for another purpose such as the show ring that trait becomes weakened watered down and eventually non existent. A show dog(AMSTAFF) and A game dog are bred to very different standards the most obvious would be structure outwardly the show dog is much bigger heavier set solid and bulkier they are bred for the show ring therefore DA is NOT something a show judge would be impressed by or would want to see in the show ring dog. The game dog is a very lean and athletic dog with an abundance of prey and working drive obviously DA should be expected and is an admirable quality in the breed (APBT) because of their intended purpose. Both of my dog's are game bred and hot (DA) and I wouldn't want or expect anything less from them. As someone stated DA and Gameness are two entirely different traits but both qualities were not intended nor needed in the show dog( Amstaff) so they have been been bred out of the breed for over 80+ years.


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

Good answers.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Although I agree that any bully owner should be aware, DA and "game" are not the same...
> 
> DA= not getting along well with other dogs (some or all)
> 
> Game= the heart the not only hate the other dog but rip its heart and still get up to get some love from his master...


Actually back in the day a dog didn't have to win to be considered "game". So a dog that has the willingness to go back for more no matter the results is closer to what game meant. It has nothing to do with loving his master, and more to do with never quiting in a fight. Hate had nothing to do with it, its closer to a dominance, never willing to stop, even when in a losing situation. The heart to continue even when facing death.

I do agree that DA and "game" are not the same. "game" was not as common as most like to throw around these days. DA can be a show of aggression but a backing down when challenged. IMO, gameness is a trait that can only be proven one way and since that way is illega,l is a trait that will fade from the APBT.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> IMO, gameness is a trait that can only be proven one way and since that way is illega,l is a trait that will fade from the APBT.


I agree with most everything you said accept this last part. The trait will never fade because no matter the laws that small percentage of dog men will continue to risk their freedom doing what they love and preserving gameness within the breed the way it was intended. Dog fighting is still an active sport and very much legal in other part's of the world.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I agree with most everything you said accept this last part. The trait will never fade because no matter the laws that small percentage of dog men will continue to risk their freedom doing what they love and preserving gameness within the breed the way it was intended. Dog fighting is still an active sport and very much legal in other part's of the world.


Yes, the small percentage of dogmen will continue to test for gameness but I also believe they will stop letting dogs go to the general public and keep those "game" dogs to themselves or a very select few. So basically the majority of APBTS will slowly have that game trait fade.  Not to mention that there are very few TRUE dogmen out there even today, just alot of liars, cheats, wanna bes and folks out there to make a quick $$. There will always be a small percentage of "game" dogs, but my feelings are that the majority will not have that "game" trait in the years to come. Very few dogs have ever been truely game in the history of our dogs either. How many were called and bred as game then later quit? What one man calls game, another may have called a cur.

You are very right, it is legal in other areas of the world and I was being narrow minded and thinking on the lines of the United States.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Yes, the small percentage of dogmen will continue to test for gameness but I also believe they will stop letting dogs go to the general public and keep those "game" dogs to themselves or a very select few. So basically the majority of APBTS will slowly have that game trait fade. Not to mention that there are very few TRUE dogmen out there even today, just alot of liars, cheats, wanna bes and folks out there to make a quick $$. There will always be a small percentage of "game" dogs, but my feelings are that the majority will not have that "game" trait in the years to come. Very few dogs have ever been truely game in the history of our dogs either. How many were called and bred as game then later quit? What one man calls game, another may have called a cur.
> 
> You are very right, it is legal in other areas of the world and I was being narrow minded and thinking on the lines of the United States.


I agree dog men are already closing their circles and yards so to speak with all the raids,snitching, and the hunts going on .... I think that it will be much harder for people like us who wish to show our game bred dog's to actually get game bred dogs off tested and proven game parents. Eventually I believe your right those game dogs(proven dogs) left will only be in the hands of that small percentage of true dog men.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Slightly OT here but is Primo actually considered to be an amstaff? I know the amstaff standard was built around him but I thought he was still considered to be an APBT. Was Primo ever in an AKC show?


----------

